
Ask HN: What is the business model of tawk.to? - cryptos
The in-site chat service https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tawk.to&#x2F; is free and claims to remain always free. So who pays for it? What is the business model?
======
mtmail
This may be a hint: [https://www.tawk.to/blurts/why-search-is-broken-and-how-
we-i...](https://www.tawk.to/blurts/why-search-is-broken-and-how-we-intend-to-
fix-it/)

Give the customer service software away for free. Let users search for shops
around you that offer chat service.

